# Favorite line in a book



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 17, 2005)

What is your favorite line you have read, something that made you tingle all over with excitment, or made you laugh out loud or made you scratch you head and think you don't hear something like that everyday. It might be something very strange or a speach that moved you so you couldn't stop thinking about it. Something evil and twisted or something heroic and noble.

For me one of my favorite (we'll all have more than one I bet), a very werid line is from Singularity Sky by Charles Stross

"The rabbit snarled and hefted his submachine gun angrily. Ears back and teeth visible, he hissed at the cyborg."

I don't think I'll ever read a line as strange as that again.


----------



## Jay (Sep 17, 2005)

_"If your going to play poke the bear, keep in mind the bear doesn't give a **** it's just a game"_ - Matthew Stover


----------



## kaneda (Sep 17, 2005)

The only fantasy one I can think of is not exactly a line, more a paragraph that raistlin says near the end of dragons of spring dawing. 

"No my brother where I go you cannot follow. We are finally as the gods meant us to be - two whole people... Farewell my brother" 

Its something along those lines anyway!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 18, 2005)

"Because. I was the Shield Anvil. But now... I am done."

In context of the book (Memories of Ice, by Steven Erikson), the conversation preceding it, and the events following it, this is an incredably moving line.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 18, 2005)

_To the last I grapple with thee; from Hell's heart I stab a thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee - _Ahab from _Moby Dick_ (although those were also Kahn's last words in Star Trek II). Positively chilling


----------



## stencyl (Sep 18, 2005)

A few first lines of novels just worked for me:

"A screaming came across the sky" --Pynchon _Gravity's Rainbow_

"The sky above the port was the color of television, tuned to a dead channel"--Gibson, _Neuromancer _

I can't say I have a favorite, but when I'm sold in the first sentence, it's darn good writing.


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 18, 2005)

*He knew everything about literature except how to enjoy it* - Joseph Heller, Catch 22.

*Woodshadows floated silently through the morning peace from the stairhead seaward where he gazed. Inshore and further out the mirror of water whitened, spurned by lightshod hurrying feet. White breast of the dim sea. The twining stresses two by two. A hand plucking the harpstrings merging their twining chords. Wavewhite wedded words shimmering on the dim tide* Joyce's Ulysses.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm sorry, Gollum, but Joyce always just makes me go cross-eyed.

Anyway, I hardly ever remember single lines from books, but more often from songs and movies.


----------



## Spook (Sep 18, 2005)

_"If being a kid is about learning how to live, then being a grown-up is about learning how to die." Christine - Stephen King_

First one that came to mind.


----------



## Teir (Sep 18, 2005)

_'So this is it,' said Arthur, 'we are going to die'.
'Yes', said Ford,  'except....no wait a minute!' He suddenly lunged across the chamber at something behind Arthur's line of vision. 'What's this switch?' he cried. 'What?, where?' cried Arthur, twisting around.
'No, i was only fooling,' said Ford, 'we are going to  die after all'_
 -HitchHikers guide to the Galaxy
OK, so more a conversation then a line, but you know. 

alternatively- anything the Fool says in the Farseer Trilogy and beyond,
or just about any part of the opening to China Mieville's 'The Scar'-
 " _...They decay on their long journey down. Nothing will hit the black sand at the bottom of the world but algae-covered bones."_
...beautiful


----------



## MoonLover (Sep 19, 2005)

_"Men cannot grieve as dogs do. But we grieve for many years"_ - Assassin's Apprentice (Robin Hobb)

Karen


----------



## Leto (Sep 19, 2005)

"The last man on Earth sat alone in a room. There was a knock at the door . . ."
Fredric Brown


----------



## Azash (Sep 20, 2005)

'I could muder a curry' death from mort


----------



## bendoran (Sep 20, 2005)

"You mean there's a catch?" 

"Sure there's a catch," Doc Daneeka replied. "Catch-22. Anyone who wants to get out of combat duty isn't really crazy." 

There was only one catch and that was Catch-22, which specified that a concern for one's own safety in the face of dangers that were real and immediate was the process of a rational mind. Orr was crazy and could be grounded. All he had to do was ask; and as soon as he did, he would no longer be crazy and would have to fly more missions. Orr would be crazy to fly more missions and sane if he didn't, but if he was sane he had to fly them. If he flew them he was crazy and didn't have to; but if he didn't want to he was sane and had to. Yossarian was moved very deeply by the absolute simplicity of this clause of Catch-22 and let out a respectful whistle. 

"That's some catch, that Catch-22," he observed. 

"It's the best there is," Doc Daneeka agreed.


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 20, 2005)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Gollum, but Joyce always just makes me go cross-eyed.


No need to be sorry littelmiss.....


----------



## Balinor (Sep 21, 2005)

"Arrest that tree" he insisted "Obstructing sunlight! That's the charge"    ...Fizbang in Dragons of Autumn twilight


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 21, 2005)

Balinor said:
			
		

> "Arrest that tree" he insisted "Obstructing sunlight! That's the charge" ...Fizbang in Dragons of Autumn twilight


 
hahahah i like that


----------



## lazygun (Sep 25, 2005)

"This is Ripley,last surviving member of the Nostromo,signing off."


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 25, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> 'I could muder a curry' death from mort


 
Wouldn't that be, 'I COULD MURDER A CURRY'?

For mine I like:

_'I should have known you would be here,' I told him.
'Yes,' he said, 'you should.' There were tears in his eyes, tears of happiness._


Derfel to Galahad and back in Bernard Cornwell's 'The Winter King'. Out of context here, but I love the sense of loyalty expressed in these few words.


----------



## FelineEyes (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm having deja vu. Didn't we do a thread like this before? Not that it matters.

_From the crevice above Ilias's head, Giliead's voice demanded, "What did he say?"_
_Ilias streached back to hand the rope up to him through the narrow passage. "He said we're suicidal idiots."_
_"Tell him thanks for the support," Giliead said[.] -Martha Wells' The Wizard Hunters_


----------



## Quokka (Sep 26, 2005)

One of my all time favourite books, Catch 22 has already been mentioned but there's so many good lines I thought I'd add another...



> "Men," he began his address to the officers, measuring his pauses carefully. "You're American officers. The officers of no other country in the world can make that statement. Think about it." He waited a moment to permit them to think about it.


 
I can't remember it exactly but In one of the Edding's series one of the characters quickly explains a plan, to be told that his logic is on very thin ice.

"Of course it is, that's why you have to move across it so quickly."


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 26, 2005)

Quokka said:
			
		

> I can't remember it exactly but In one of the Edding's series one of the characters quickly explains a plan, to be told that his logic is on very thin ice.
> 
> "Of course it is, that's why you have to move across it so quickly."


Keep those Catch 22 Quotes coming Qoukka...

Along similar lines here's another Eddings quote: "I always walk on thin ice. It gives my life a certian zest" spoken by Silk....


----------



## stirdgit (Sep 29, 2005)

There are so many but here are a few of my favorites:

"Knowledge is an unending adventure at the edge of uncertainty." - Herbert, Children of Dune

"I am a sick man.  I am a twisted man." - Dostoevsky, Notes From Underground

"And you, my son," Jessica asked, "are you one who gives or one who takes?"

"I am at the fulcrum." - Herbert, Dune

By the way, I have been gone for awhile on business.  It's great to be back!


----------



## jenna (Oct 11, 2005)

"All beauty is sad," replied the Albino, "for it fades."
-David Gemmell


----------



## SethMullins (Oct 12, 2005)

"Beloved, be not so convinced of doom."
-Elena to Thomas Covenant in "The Illearth War".


----------



## Alicia (Oct 14, 2005)

Can I post two favorites?

"Are we lost?" asked Milo once again......
"My, my" the man mumbled.  "I know one thing for certain; it's much harder to tell whether you _are _lost than whether you _were_ lost, for, on many occasions, where you're going is exactly where you are.  On the other hand, you often find that where you've been is not at all where you should have gone, and, since it's much more difficult to find your way back from someplace you've never left, I suggest you go there immediately and then decide..."  _The Fat Man_ *The Phantom Tollbooth* by Norton Juster

"Off with her head!" _The Queen of Hearts _*Alice's Adventures in Wonderland *by Lewis Carroll


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 14, 2005)

'..sitting here in a bar with an asexual cyborg who is probably the only other normal person on the whole god-damned planet.'

The Forever War Joe Haldeman


----------



## LadyFel (Oct 29, 2005)

'You've the shadow of a smile on your face - did someone die a horrible, grisly, bloody death, o venomous one?' - from the 1st Warcraft book, 'Day of the Dragon' by Knaak...I'd read the first 20 pages in a state of mild disinterest, got to that line, and was hooked  It's not so much my absolute favourite, but it made my personal top 10


----------



## Treikayan (Oct 30, 2005)

"You think you defeated me!" Dr. Wellington Yueh.

He spoke it after his betrayal to Duke Leto.  Before anything else was done, he was stabbed...and he uttered these words as he was dying.  Little did the Harkonnens know, but Yueh already helped Lady Jessica and Paul out of Arakeen.


----------



## Leto (Oct 30, 2005)

Yueh, Yueh, one million of death is not enough for Yueh !

Fine citation, Treik.


----------



## Treikayan (Oct 30, 2005)

lol 

I just always found the words intriguing.  He's dying and yet he sees himself undefeated.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 1, 2005)

I cannot write down all of my favourite lines, far too many.  However, one conversation always makes me a little emotional...

Ít's singing to me,'Faraday whispered again.  Í can feel it.  Oh! It sings such a sad song.  Oh Jack, it is so sad'.     .....Faraday began to weep and laught at the same time, the tree's song was so sad yet so incredibly beautiful.  'They are all singing to me,'she whispered.  'The entire forest is singing to me!'
Tears squeezed out of the corner of Yr's eyes as she watched them.  Tree Friend had been found at last.  At last.


----------



## GrownUp (Nov 1, 2005)

Alicia said:
			
		

> Can I post two favorites?
> 
> "Are we lost?" asked Milo once again......
> "My, my" the man mumbled. "I know one thing for certain; it's much harder to tell whether you _are _lost than whether you _were_ lost, for, on many occasions, where you're going is exactly where you are. On the other hand, you often find that where you've been is not at all where you should have gone, and, since it's much more difficult to find your way back from someplace you've never left, I suggest you go there immediately and then decide..." _The Fat Man_ *The Phantom Tollbooth* by Norton Juster
> ...


 
Thank you thank you thank you Alicia! I read "The Phantom Tollbooth" as a child but I have not for the life of been able to remember the title of the book. It has been driving me looney.

I suppose I'd better add something relevent to the thread. 

"The glory of the moon is dead", Shelly in Ode to Coleridge. Except it is a line from a poem, so not exactly a book. Except it could be in a book if it is in an anthology of poems?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 2, 2005)

"If I did have a tumor, I would name it Marla. Marla, the little scratch on the roof of your mouth that would heal if only you would stop tonguing it, but you can't." - Chuck Palahniuk (Fight Club).


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 4, 2005)

I threw down my enemy, and he fell from the high place and broke the moutain side where he smote in his ruin. 

Gandalf


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 4, 2005)

Treikayan said:
			
		

> "You think you defeated me!" Dr. Wellington Yueh.
> 
> He spoke it after his betrayal to Duke Leto. Before anything else was done, he was stabbed...and he uttered these words as he was dying. Little did the Harkonnens know, but Yueh already helped Lady Jessica and Paul out of Arakeen.


 
thanks for reminding me how great that book is


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 7, 2005)

And he and Quick Ben had missed it, had come too late.  The body was gone.  And Ganoes Paran was bereft, his heart a vast cavern, dark, echoing with emotions he would not, could not show.

*have deleted the name of the victim*


----------



## kaneda (Nov 7, 2005)

This would be no time for fancy sword play.  It would be hack and stand.  Two handed style. 

Its something like that anyway! From David Gemmel Legend.


----------



## Neal Asher (Nov 17, 2005)

"Kevin."
Yup, that was it, but it was about Kevin Landwaster who had just stepped out of door from the world of the dead. Donaldson's Chronicles of Thomas Covenant. You had to be there.


----------



## nixie (Nov 17, 2005)

Not so much a favourite line but it did have me in hysterics

"rather droll,to say such a thing."  "I am never droll" the toad said. "Though you do drool on occasion! Ha ! Slimy one, yes?Ha!

From Erikson's Memories of Ice


----------



## Taliesin (Nov 29, 2005)

The best line in a book and certainly the best opening line of a book has to be

"To be encumbered with a corpse is to be in a difficult situation".


----------



## Smiler (Dec 10, 2005)

From "2001"

"I've just lied to a ghost"


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2005)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> Thank you thank you thank you Alicia! I read "The Phantom Tollbooth" as a child but I have not for the life of been able to remember the title of the book. It has been driving me looney.


 
You are most welcome, GrownUp!   I'm glad to know that I'm not the only person to have ever read the book!


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 10, 2005)

This is not from a Fantasy or Science Fiction book but it is a line that I have remembered for such a long time.

It is the last sentence from A Tale of Two Cities by Dickens -

"It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done; it is a far, far better rest that I go to, than I have ever known."

It gets to me every time


----------



## Sibeling (Dec 15, 2005)

Freedom may be mankind's natural state, but so is sitting in a tree eating your dinner while it is still wriggling.

Lord Vetinari from Terry Pratchett's "Going Postal"


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 20, 2005)

Recently:
"How could you be anything other than a slave to the darkness that comes before?" - Anasurimbor Kellus.
From: R. Scott Bakker's 'The Darkness That Comes Before'.

Further, in explanation: "The Dunyain have surrendered themselves to the Logos, to what you would call reason and intellect. We seek absolute awareness, the self-moving thought. The thoughts of all men arise from darkness. If you are the movement of your soul, and the cause of that movement preceeds you, then how could you ever call your thoughts your own?" Khellus. Hmmm, found this most... thought provoking.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Dec 31, 2005)

The best line I've read recently is the best because of how it applies to me  . I have been re-reading 'The River of Dancing Gods' and the opening line is; _'Just because your whole life is going to hell doesn't mean you have to walk there'. _Perfect.


----------



## Hosato (Jan 7, 2006)

"Try not.  Do or do not.  There is no try."

Yoda from Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back.


----------

